# paraula que comenci amb el diftong ue- o hue-



## Kuman

Així ràpidament, se us acudeix alguna paraula que comenci amb el diftong ue- o hue-?
sé que no hi ha massa paraules que comencin així.

Per cert, també necessitaria la definició.


----------



## Arrovellat

Com no se me'n ha acudit cap he buscat al diccionari general de Francesc Ferrer (És el que tenía mon pare en casa) i només he trobat açò:

*Uei!* - Interjecció que expressa fàstig.

Ho sent però no he trobat res més.


----------



## Kuman

ok moltísimes gràcies


----------



## Pinairun

Kuman said:


> Per cert, també necessitaria la definició.


 
Camí de *Hue*sca
Platja de *Hue*lva

No cal la definició, veritat?


----------



## Arrovellat

Huesca no és Osca en català?


----------



## Pinairun

Arrovellat said:


> Huesca no és Osca en català?


 
Si, tens tota la raó, es Osca en català.  Doncs eliminem  Huesca.

I Huelva? Encara ens queda Huelva.


----------



## Lexinauta

Como curiosidad, en el _Diccionari Català-francès-castellà_ (de Antoni Bulbena & Tosell, Barcelona, 1905) he encontrado la siguiente palabra (por supuesto que en grafía antigua):

*huech.* m. Zool. _Huèque, espèce de lame_. Hueque.

Pero aunque traté de rastrear el término en diccionarios de los tres idiomas (en los míos y en la red) no pude encontrar nada, así que sigo sin saber de qué animal se trata.

El referido diccionario, en su portada, dice 'contenint alguns milers de vocables d'ayre vulgar catalanesch, no encloses en ningun del diccionaris fins are publicats', y parece que es cierto. 

_El subrayado es mío._

Saludos a todos.

PS. No me extrañaría que, a partir de estos pocos datos, Pinairun llegue a darnos información actualizada.


----------



## Pinairun

La llama andina, que en mapuche le dicen "hueque"


----------



## Lexinauta

¡Extraordinario, Pinairun!
Yo, que estoy _un poquito_ más cerca, ignoraba el nombre en mapuche.
Y, para colmo, en francés decía 'lame' y no 'lama'.

Pero yendo al tema del hilo, parece que en catalán se perdió la palabra...


----------

